# Dead Yote



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

I found a dead coyote while working above North Salt Lake today. I tracked what appears to be a fight thru the snow until I came upon the dead yote. He was not as bloody as you would think for being dead. There were a lot of other tracks around, but I could not tell what killed him. My thought is another coyote(s). There is one fairly bloody spot behind his shoulder, I didnt dig in to see if it was a bullet hole. My thoughts are maybe he got shot by a small caliber weapon and in the death process he moved around alot biting at the wound, which would explain the blood in his mouth. There were three spots where I found bits of blood and fur and looked as though there was a fight. Notice on the right side of him the drag marks, he was moved about three feet. He was also warm when he came to rest since he melted down into the snow. Later in the afternoon I heard another yote yipping and howling up the hill. 

What are some of your thoughts on his possible demise?


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

The blood in the mouth could have been from a lung shot.? The drag mark and the footprint on top of the drag mark is interesting though. I wonder what was trying to eat him.

Maybe its a mexican grey wolf.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I say he was shot spun around and dropped dead, then the shooters dog ran over grabbed it shook it around a bit then dagged it a little. Then the hunter called his dog back and they went looking for something else to kill. Did you notice any human tracks in the area?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I would "guess " based on the photo a lung shot. Blood from the mouth is what I focused on.


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> I say he was shot spun around and dropped dead, then the shooters dog ran over grabbed it shook it around a bit then dagged it a little. Then the hunter called his dog back and they went looking for something else to kill. Did you notice any human tracks in the area?


There are a lot of human tracks in the area. There is a major walking path with in 20 feet of where he is laying.



Al Hansen said:


> I would "guess " based on the photo a lung shot. Blood from the mouth is what I focused on.


I would agree, what doesn't make sense though is the fact he is laying in new subdivision under construction, next to a rich neighborhood. There is not a lot of shooting going on in this area, and also the three spots where he seems to have fought with something. The snow is all torn up, and there are bits of blood and fur that covers the distance of about 100 feet.

BugBuilder


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

It's a conspiracy. _(O)_ Better put my tinfoil hat back on. _(O)_ _(O)_


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Was it a male or female? The coyotes are paired up right now because of mating season and males will fight other males coyotes over the female.


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

um, I didn't look. :shock:


----------



## Mntman (Nov 16, 2007)

In a new subdivision? contractors or kids shot him with a small caliber wounding him? Somebody's pet found him while walking down the path. Hence the 3 places where a fight took place and with all the hair. After the yote died the owner of the pet was finally able to call off their dog but not wanting to leave it's prize, tried to drag him but eventually obeyed it's owner and left.

Mntman


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

Mntman said:


> In a new subdivision? contractors or kids shot him with a small caliber wounding him? Somebody's pet found him while walking down the path. Hence the 3 places where a fight took place and with all the hair. After the yote died the owner of the pet was finally able to call off their dog but not wanting to leave it's prize, tried to drag him but eventually obeyed it's owner and left.
> 
> Mntman


Good theory. There are still tons of fresh tracks in the area, I am thinking about putting a trail cam up there to see what I can get. Any thoughts on what I should use as bait?


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

BugBuilder said:


> Good theory. There are still tons of fresh tracks in the area, I am thinking about putting a trail cam up there to see what I can get. Any thoughts on what I should use as bait?


A dead Coyote.


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

truemule said:


> BugBuilder said:
> 
> 
> > Good theory. There are still tons of fresh tracks in the area, I am thinking about putting a trail cam up there to see what I can get. Any thoughts on what I should use as bait?
> ...


 :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

Why not, it's already there! :wink:

Sounds like a good excuse to go shoot some jackrabbits to me.


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

There are no new tracks around the dead one. They all know he's there and don't care anymore. It is also not a spot to set up the camera. I am going to put it several hundred yards up the hill in some scrub oak. I also don't have time to go shoot a Jack rabbit to bring back to the spot. I am wondering what kind of house hold garbage would work. Maybe some left over dinner or something? If anybody shoots a Jack this weekend send me a pm and maybe we could work together on this. 

BugBuilder


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm not entirely sure but I don't think that baiting is going to reveal your coyote killer. I think you're more likely to get a bunch of trailcam pics of racoons, feral cats, stray dogs etc. 
That close to a subdivision I'm thinking that the contractor or kid with a 22 theory, or possibly someones bigger dog is the culprit. Heck if there is a chow that lives anywhere near there I'd put my money on him being the culprit. There is also the possibility of it being another coyote, isn't it mating season right about now?

But in the end who knows, for all we know it was either Big Foot or Ted Nugent, oh wait, they're the same thing aren't they?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

There has been a big boar black bear this year in the area you are talking about. We have seen him several times, the last being about 3 weeks ago. 

Aren't they supposed to be sleeping in a hole this time of year?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> There has been a big boar black bear this year in the area you are talking about. We have seen him several times, the last being about 3 weeks ago.
> 
> Aren't they supposed to be sleeping in a hole this time of year?


Seriously ? I saw one in Sardine Canyon this week...I didn't dare say anything cause I didn't take a picture, didn't have a camera...


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, it was strange.

He's been really close to the houses up here since late summer.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Chicken in a biscuit and squirt cheese.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Chicken in a biscuit and squirt cheese.


That bear would hafta fight me for that !!!! :shock:


----------



## meandaboy (Dec 15, 2007)

OK this has obviously been a long winter! Its a dead yote I dont think this calls for a major investigation into why. A dead yotes a good yote but my guess is he tripped on an unseen rock (because of all the snow) hit his head and wandered around aimlessly for a few minutes bleeding profusely from his wound and eventually expired in this spot as for the human tracks once again it's been a long winter cooped inside I guess I'd go take a look myself. I hope I'm right and its not a huge conspiracy.


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

meandaboy said:


> OK this has obviously been a long winter! Its a dead yote I dont think this calls for a major investigation into why. A dead yotes a good yote but my guess is he tripped on an unseen rock (because of all the snow) hit his head and wandered around aimlessly for a few minutes bleeding profusely from his wound and eventually expired in this spot as for the human tracks once again it's been a long winter cooped inside I guess I'd go take a look myself. I hope I'm right and its not a huge conspiracy.


meandaboy, you are taking all the fun out of this! I have been wearing a tinfoil hat for several weeks up there since Nibblenuts suggested it. Man it is cold on my head. 
I did put a camera up a canyon from the dead yote, but then a major snow came in and covered my bait (tuna fish, wife still hasn't figured out where it went, she knows she had one can left :wink: ) When I picked my camera up, there were only two pics on it, and a set of fresh deer tracks. It is 35mm so I am waiting to get more pictures before developing it. But if there is really a bear in the area, guess I will take the cameras back up and re-bait with doughnuts!


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

One of the reasons coyotes are so successful is the lack of natural preditors but they do have a few encludding bear, lions, wolves and other coyotes. I am thinking that a bear would leave tracks that are more obvious, dito for a lion. I like the "other coyote" theory, either as a rival battle or as a mate or family member dragging the dead one after being shot. There are a lot of yotes in that area that sometimes kill domestic pets (and maybe visa versa as has been mentioned). As for bating your camera, I think you are on the right track. The problem with bating in the winter is that bait does not spoil easily so you have to use bait that creates a good odor without spoilage, like tunafish or bacon. Keep us posted as to what you find.


----------

